# Good cheap hotels in Bristol?



## stuff_it (Oct 28, 2013)

Luckily if this happens I'm not paying. 

Prefer somewhere with parking.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 28, 2013)

i tend to use the YHA or the rock + bowl motel which are both city centre and less than £20pppn. no parking but rock + bowl next to a multi story place.


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2013)

The Ibis in the city centre often have deals.
http://www.ibis.com/gb/hotel-5547-ibis-bristol-centre/index.shtml

Although says from 56 quid at the mo.


----------

